

OS X Safari user? Python script to privately list out the sites you visit. - kickingvegas
http://kickingvegas.github.com/BrowseAudit/

======
bradleyland
Thanks for posting this. I like your use of make as the CLI. Very simple, and
a good starting point for anyone aiming to build a quick Python CLI app.

------
gte910h
Isn't this just printing out a cache?

~~~
kickingvegas
Thinking about it indirectly, you could say that. My interest in this exercise
was to get a first order understanding of what I look at when I use a web
browser without using an extension. Just figured I'd share it with HN, which
ranks #4 in my visits which is probably higher than it should be.

~~~
gte910h
I assumed people would take this as nefariousness, so "just a cache" instead
of "crazy apple plan to steal all your info"

